# Webalizer Statistik aktualisiert nicht mehr



## webspert (6. März 2014)

Hallo ISPConfig Gemeinde,

ich nutze seit ca einem Jahr ISPConfig 3. (3.0.5.3) auf Debian 7

Seit ca Oktober fangen sporadisch Seiten an keine Statistiken mehr zu aktualisieren. An den Ordnern wurde meines Wissens nichts geändert.

Hab auch die Berechtiungen getestet:

```
ls -l
insgesamt 32
drwxr-xr-x  2 web176 client88 4096 27. Sep 01:15 backup
drwxr-xr-x  2 web176 client88 4096 21. Jun 2013  cgi-bin
drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root     4096 25. Feb 08:37 log
drwx--x---  2 web176 client88 4096 21. Jun 2013  private
drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root     4096 21. Jun 2013  ssl
drwxrwxrwx  2 web176 client88 4096  1. Feb 00:30 tmp
drwx--x--- 19 web176 client88 4096 22. Jun 2013  web
drwx--x---  2 web176 client88 4096 21. Jun 2013  webdav
```
web/stats:

```
web/stats# ls -l
insgesamt 908
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2380  1. Jul 2013  ctry_usage_201306.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2829  1. Aug 2013  ctry_usage_201307.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4201  1. Sep 2013  ctry_usage_201308.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4093 19. Sep 00:30 ctry_usage_201309.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3970 19. Dez 00:30 ctry_usage_201312.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3460  1. Jul 2013  daily_usage_201306.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3985  1. Aug 2013  daily_usage_201307.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4118  1. Sep 2013  daily_usage_201308.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3915 19. Sep 00:30 daily_usage_201309.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3566 19. Dez 00:30 daily_usage_201312.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2120  1. Jul 2013  hourly_usage_201306.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2206  1. Aug 2013  hourly_usage_201307.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2115  1. Sep 2013  hourly_usage_201308.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2343 19. Sep 00:30 hourly_usage_201309.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2331 19. Dez 00:30 hourly_usage_201312.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4291 26. Feb 10:16 index.html
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2173 19. Feb 13:46 index.php_old
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 132955  1. Jul 2013  usage_201306.html
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 152202  1. Aug 2013  usage_201307.html
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 158906  1. Sep 2013  usage_201308.html
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 149111 19. Sep 00:30 usage_201309.html
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 149067 19. Dez 00:30 usage_201312.html
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3080 19. Dez 00:30 usage.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  60271 19. Dez 00:30 webalizer.current
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    234 19. Dez 00:30 webalizer.hist
```


```
web/stats# ls -l .ht*
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 129 25. Feb 08:35 .htaccess
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  40 25. Feb 08:35 .htpasswd_stats
```
Die Seite wird mehrmals täglich aufgerufen, aber seit 19.Dezember gibts keine Webalizer Statistik mehr.

Das ist nicht bei allen Seiten (ca 150) nur bei einigen.

Gibt es irgendwo LogDateien von Webalizer?
Im Cron-Job log finde ich nichts.

Lg
webspert


----------



## webspert (16. Apr. 2014)

Niemand eine Idee?


----------



## Till (16. Apr. 2014)

webalizer kann manchmal rumzicken wenn das datum in logfile einträgen nicht stimmt, da es sich immer den letzten verarbeiteten eintrag merkt. hättest Du z.B. eine zeile mit datum 01.01.2015 in deinem access.log von heute, dann würde webalizer ab morgen aufhören statisttiken zu erstellen und erst am 1. januar nächsten jahres wieder anfangen.

mach mal ein komltettes backup des stats verzeichnis einer betroffene seite und lösche dann die webalizer.hist und webalizer.current dateien und dann schau mal ob morgen wieder Statistiken da sind.


----------

